# Linux driver for Sigmatel HD audio on DELL Latitude ?



## jlemoigne (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi all ,

I'm running Linux Ubuntu 7.10 on a Laptop DELL Latitude D630, which has a Sigmatel "HighDef" audio chip on the main board. The audio device is apparently unknown to Ubuntu ...

Does anyone know of a specific Ubuntu driver for that chip ?

Many thanks,
Regards,

Jean
<[email protected]>


----------

